# Spaying- How long?



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

As I have posted before, we are looking to adopt our second GSD. Our search has gone on for a while with no luck. However, we have found a few that could be possible matches, but they were found and application sent in right before her spay surgery. I figured the rescues would take forever to get back to me and wanted to put my info in asap to get the process started, one responded very quickly though..... my question is:

How long after a spay surgery is it safe to do a meet and greet with possible matches?

Our vet recommended a 10-14 day recovery time when we talked to him a few months ago about getting the surgery done.

I've never had a dog spayed (neutering is much more simple!), so I am very new to the aftercare and healing process.... I've been reading up on it like crazy, but wanted to hear some responses from others who have been through it.

Zira and I thank you all in advance!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

TrickyShepherd said:


> How long after a spay surgery is it safe to do a meet and greet with possible matches?


I've now been thru 4 dogs with spay surgery and all seemed pretty near recovered by the next day! So the 'keep quiet for a week' has been a huge issue for me  .

I say go meet them when the rescue recommends! good luck with your new pup! :wub:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I've now been thru 4 dogs with spay surgery and all seemed pretty near recovered by the next day! So the 'keep quiet for a week' has been a huge issue for me  .
> 
> I say go meet them when the rescue recommends! good luck with your new pup! :wub:


Thanks so much for your input! The rescue did contact us back about that and said we'd just take it day by day. Both Z and the one we are looking into are extremely playful and rough... that's where my main concern lies.... don't want any stitches ripped open! I think we'll probably give her a good week-ish.

How long do the stitches stay in usually? I've heard like 10 different answers on this... a week, 10 days, 14 days, some have the ones that dissolve with skin glue.... I have no idea what to expect. If they are regular stitches... how long should I expect them in for? How long for the ones that dissolve? 

When our males were neutered, it was stitches... and I think it was over a week... 10-14 days I believe. 

I can't wait for this to be done and over with... and onto a healthy pup and a possible new pup!  We are extremely excited to add a new member to our household! Zira can't wait either!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

If you're able, opt to have the vet do the spay using a laser. The surgery is easier, safer and the heal time is usually quicker. 

When Zena was spayed, she was groggy the next day but by day 3 of recovery she was ready to go go go and then keep going still. Usually about a week of limited activity and then a few more days of a bit more activity before they are generally thought to be good.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> If you're able, opt to have the vet do the spay using a laser. The surgery is easier, safer and the heal time is usually quicker.
> 
> When Zena was spayed, she was groggy the next day but by day 3 of recovery she was ready to go go go and then keep going still. Usually about a week of limited activity and then a few more days of a bit more activity before they are generally thought to be good.


Thanks for the info! 

I don't think we have too much of an option since they are cutting costs for us, so I believe it'll just be the regular surgery with stitches.  But, we will definitely still bring it up and see if that's possible! 

I think she'll bounce back pretty quick... she's can be tough when she wants to be, and her body seems to heal quick from everything! Though, I am sure the first few days she will look at me with the most pathetic puppy eyes and make me feel guilty!!! I'm already going to be a nervous wreck the day of and probably a few days after. I hate seeing my baby in pain! :crazy:

With everything we've been through with her though... this will just be another bump in the road!


----------

